# 2011 National Speciality Information! Hotel info, etc



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is the hotel and specialty information from the Show Chair, Denise Hunter

_The 2011 AMA National Specialty will be held at the DFW Marriott Hotel and Golf Club in Fort Worth, Texas from Thursday April 28 to Sunday May 1st. We will have a fun filled 4 days! The hotel hosts a Longhorn steer auction every March in the grand ballroom so I think they can handle Maltese. Welcome to Texas!
By clicking the link below, you will be directed to the property's home page with the code already entered in the appropriate field. All you need to do is enter your arrival date to begin the reservation process. If you prefer, you may call the reservations line at 1-866-348-3984 and ask for the American Maltese Association rate. The cost is $99.00 a night and the rate is good for 3 days before and 3 days after. 
Dallas/Fort Worth Marriott Hotel & Golf Club at Champions Circle >> or
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trav...a&app=resvlink&fromDate=4/27/11&toDate=5/2/11

The Marriott is a non-smoking facility but for the smokers, you may smoke anywhere outside. The hotel has an 18 hole golf course and greens fees are $49.00 during the week and $69.00 on the weekend which includes a cart and range balls. You can also rent golf clubs if need be. There is a swimming pool, hot tub and tennis courts.

DFW International Airport is approximately 18 miles away depending on which exit you take. The hotel does not have an airport shuttle but there are different shuttles at the airport that you may choose from. The information I was given from the Fort Worth Visitors and Convention Bureau is:
Yellow Checker Cab: $30. one way and goes down with each additional passenger
Van 1-800-BLUEVAN: $100. and holds up to 10 passengers (I believe that is $100. whether it is 1 or 10 passengers so that the cost is divided but not 100% sure)
Super Shuttle $36. one way.

The hotel does have a shuttle that will take you anywhere you would like to go within a 10 mile radius; grocery stores, Wal-Mart, Laundromats, etc. Across the highway is Texas Motor Speedway Schedule - Texas Motor Speedway . There is not a race that weekend but you can take tours of the raceway. They also have a fitness center (the hotel has one also but not as big) that you can access with your hotel key and a spa that you can make reservations for. 

The town of Roanoke is 5 miles away with a lot of great restaurants. http://www.roanoketexas.com/UserFiles//unique diningCORMenuBrochureFINAL.pdf About 6 miles away is a Sam Moon: Sam Moon Group and there's also other shopping in the center. There's a Cabela's about 8 miles away Cabela's Fort Worth, TX Retail Store : Cabela's Retail The National Historic Stockyards District Fort Worth Stockyards "Where the West Begins" is 20 miles away so those of you with cars can go and take a tour if you like. They have Longhorn cattle drives twice a day. Also there is Six Flags Over Texas, Six Flags Over Texas. Downtown Fort Worth has a lot of shopping and a great night life. Sundance Square Fort Worth - Home . The Fort Worth Zoo Fort Worth Zoo - Homepage is a top 10 nationally ranked zoo. And there are world renowned museums in the cultural district, Fort Worth Museums - Art Galleries, Culture, Events - Official Fort Worth, Texas Visitors Guide. All of these things for those that are planning on coming early or staying over.

For those who would like to make it an extended vacation you can visit: TravelTex

While the show site is technically in the city limits of Fort Worth, it is in a rural area and there is wildlife so we ask that you not leave your Maltese unattended in an Ex-pen outside.

If you have any questions or special needs, please contact me at [email protected]

We hope you will make plans to join us next year for our 46th Annual National Specialty!

Denise Hunter
Show Chair_


So start making those reservations  :chili:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm really excited that the specialty will be in Ft. Worth! I won't have to make hotel reservations because I will be living in the DFW area very soon :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks like I'll be getting a pair of cowboy boots for this one!!! 

My calendar is marked!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll be there this time. And it's close. I may just drive over. Not sure yet, but I just marked my calendar for vacation time. Excited!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I've made my reservations and will be arriving on Monday, April 25. I hope others arrive early so we can do lots of visiting!

Cathy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cathy said:


> I've made my reservations and will be arriving on Monday, April 25. I hope others arrive early so we can do lots of visiting!
> 
> Cathy


I don't know how early I can arrive this year since Marina will be missing school for Westminster also. She better not get sick, LOL! She will have to go to school regardless!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how exciting!


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

My "future maltese" and I reeeallly want to go! Texas is a bit closer....and I have cowboy boots


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K. gals, I have it on good authority that we all need to learn to "two step" and "the Cotton Eyed Joe". I looked up Cotton eyed Joe on U-tube and think we can do this. I do know how to two step unless California version is differant from Texas. Bring your boots and hats. I have my reservations and hope to bring Hope with me too. :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I made reservations. Now I need to request vacation time. I don't know if cowboy boots are my look though! LOL!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> OK, I made reservations. Now I need to request vacation time. I don't know if cowboy boots are my look though! LOL!



YAY!!! This is going to be a good one!  I won't make reservations yet - but I plan on going.

If they have Rally I may be bringing both kiddos with me! :w00t:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't make plans that far in advance, but I sure would like to go!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I can't make plans that far in advance, but I sure would like to go!


 LOL, the only way I can make plans are far in advance. Then it's 'set in stone'!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> LOL, the only way I can make plans are far in advance. Then it's 'set in stone'!


I really wish I could be that way again, Pam. 

But with a self-employed hubby whose workload goes up and down with no rhyme or reason, and the amount of out of town travel we do, I can hardly make plans more than a week in advance most of the time. I'm a planner, so it's very difficult for me. After 11 years, I'm slightly more used to it.  I'd love to go to Ft. Worth. I'd drive, so maybe the Atlanta SM crowd will have to do a road trip together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Watch out for Kat...

ok 2011 is too far to reserve for me from now.

If things worked then I need cowboy boots+hat AND cowboy horse - can't miss riding if I visit Texas :blush:. I learned how to ride Western in Montana (I always ride English here). 

but Stormy was my teacher for Western riding :wub: it wasn't hard at all. In fact, it seemed easier than English riding for a beginner 









oh I sooo wanna make it in 2011...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Watch out for Kat...
> 
> ok 2011 is too far to reserve for me from now.
> 
> ...


Kat, that would be so awesome if you could make it to Nationals. Hopefully, I'll be there. It is just so much fun.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll make reservations.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I really wish I could be that way again, Pam.
> 
> But with a self-employed hubby whose workload goes up and down with no rhyme or reason, and the amount of out of town travel we do, I can hardly make plans more than a week in advance most of the time. I'm a planner, so it's very difficult for me. After 11 years, I'm slightly more used to it.  I'd love to go to Ft. Worth. I'd drive, so maybe the Atlanta SM crowd will have to do a road trip together. :thumbsup:


Road Trip!!! Love that idea!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We'll see. I'd love to go!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

interesting post .. im not sure if i can swing it because im planning to go to orlando with the kids n dolce in april .. but maybe ..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Yippee tie yi yeah, get along little doggie!"artytime:artytime:

I was born in Ft. Worth, Texas but I have to sit this one out!:smcry:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is the hotel and specialty information from the Show Chair, Denise Hunter
> 
> _The 2011 AMA National Specialty will be held at the DFW Marriott Hotel and Golf Club in Fort Worth, Texas from Thursday April 28 to Sunday May 1st. We will have a fun filled 4 days! The hotel hosts a Longhorn steer auction every March in the grand ballroom so I think they can handle Maltese. Welcome to Texas!_
> _By clicking the link below, you will be directed to the property's home page with the code already entered in the appropriate field. All you need to do is enter your arrival date to begin the reservation process. If you prefer, you may call the reservations line at 1-866-348-3984 and ask for the American Maltese Association rate. The cost is $99.00 a night and the rate is good for 3 days before and 3 days after. _
> ...


Denise, I clicked on the link and it shows cannot be located? :blush: HELP :w00t:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Tiger's Mom said:


> Denise, I clicked on the link and it shows cannot be located? :blush: HELP :w00t:


 
Des, here's the link for the American Maltese Assoc. It should have all the info you need. If you have any other questions, let me know...maybe I'll know....maybe I won't :innocent:
American Maltese Association - National Specialty


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

If any of you are holding hotel reservations and know now that you will not be attending, would you please PM either Denise Hunter (maltmomma) or me *BEFORE* you call the hotel to cancel your reservation. The hotel is completely sold out for Saturday and Sunday night and AMA would like to make sure that any rooms booked for our event get reassigned to people affiliated with our event who are still in need of rooms. Thanks.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, is anyone starting a list of SM attendees?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I offered to do so and make a spreadsheet of who needs, roommates, who has roommates, arrival times, travel arrangements to and from the airport, etc. So far I haven't had anyone email me with their information, but I'm still willing to take this on if the interest is there. My email is my board name @gmail.com


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

the flight times might be nice, since cab sharing may be nice!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Jackie.. I sent you my information.. or at least as much as I know now.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope y'all are gearing up for the Specialty! We have a lot of fun activities planned. Here are some links so you can register for the show. You DO NOT have to register if you only plan to attend the show and none of the activities. In order to get a hospitality bag, you do have to register however. We have some great items for the bags this year and a wonderful reusable bag too! Here is the link for the registration.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Specialty_Registration_Form.pdf 
Registration deadline is April 21st, after which no registrations will be accepted.

You are all welcome to attend the 50th Anniversary Marcris Party to celebrate Joyce Watkins' 50 years in Maltese. You need to RSVP her daughter Criste to let her know you are coming. Dinner, dancing and a lot of fun is planned. There is no cost but they did ask if you'd like to make a donation to AMA rescue there, they'd appreciate it. Criste's email is cristetiegs @ aol.com No spaces.

Would you like to showcase your beautiful Maltese in the 2011 AMA Specialty Catalog? You are welcome to do so. It is a wonderful memento of your Maltese and the fun time you had! It's also a great way to support the show and the AKC parent club.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Catalog_Ad_Form.pdf

The Premium list will be out hopefully this week so you can enter your Maltese in either Obedience, Rally, Sweepstakes, Junior Showmanship or Conformation. The deadline for entering is April 13th 6:00 PM CDT after which no entries will be accepted. So get your entries in early!!

We will have only a limited amount of souvenir items there at the show. If you would like to order a souvenir item to be picked up at the show or to have mailed to you if you're not attending, here is the link for this.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Specialty_Promotional_Sales_Form.pdf
We will have the cute dog hoodies and T-shirts available again this year. Here are pictures of the items but it will have the specialty logo on the item.
American Maltese Association - National Specialty

Do you know someone who would like to be a vendor at our show? We have space available and would love to have them. Here is the the info for that.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Vendor_form.pdf

As always, thank you for donating to the raffles and auction. We still need items for the rescue raffle, the General auction and the health raffle. 100% of the proceeds for the rescue raffle goes to help AMA rescue dogs. We saved, vetted and placed 81 dogs this past year thanks to you! Your donation to the General auction will help to ensure that we can continue to have wonderful specialties each year and your donation to the Health committee raffle goes into researching health problems in our beloved breed. 

I believe we still need help with the rescue raffle, setting up and selling tickets. Step in Edie or Cathy if I am mistaken. We need help with hospitality, manning the registration desk, manning the hospitality room and stuffing hospitality bags. We also need help in the ring for rally and possibly obedience. You will help with stewarding. We need 6 or 7 people to help with that. I know SM members are a HUGE presence at the Specialties and without your help, time, talents and donations, our show wouldn't be the great success it is. 

I thank you from the bottom of my heart. Please come up and introduce yourself or I may have to come and crash your party  . I would love to meet you all. 

Denise Hunter
2011 Show Chair


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

The premium list is up on the AMA website for those of you entering dogs for the specialty.
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Specialty_PremiumList.pdf

Please, if any of you could help with the Rally ring, I would very much appreciate it. We really need the help. 

Thank you.

Denise


----------



## AgilityMaltese (Apr 3, 2011)

*White Excitement party?*

Hi, I'm coming going to the Maltese specialty, it's our first time, and I don't really know anyone, but just wondered, do I have to wear something formal, or can I just wear jeans, and t-shirts, and our maltese allowed at the White Excitement party? I'm competing in rally with my maltese boy, Joey. Thanks:huh:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I just found out that the Conservatory (where my kids take music lessons) has changed their recital date from the first weekend in May to April 30th!!  So it looks like the T's and I won't be able to go to Specialty this year. :crying:

I really wanted to go, but my 3 oldest kiddos have been working hard all semester building up to this recital and all are very excited. I cannot, in good conscience, not go in lieu of the Specialty.  

But, at least there is a local dog show that is running all weekend. I signed malayah up for Junior's on Sunday, so at least we'll be showing....just not with you all.  

I already sent a message to Edie about my room.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Kelly, I will ask Denise to get in contact with you about the room. Sorry you cant make it. Edie


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks Edie for letting me know. Kelly, I sent you a PM but I think I had it set up to where people can't reply. I believe it's fixed now but I am not very techie savvy so it may not be.  I did send my email address. Thanks,


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am getting more excited! Mandy and I just got a room at the hosting hotel for Thurs., Friday and Saturday Nights! we are only homeless one night!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am still going and Ruth (lululolly) is sharing a room with me but we don't have reservations yet. We called the hotel and they recommended another hotel 12 miles away!!! Don't know what we are going to do yet. We are arriving Thursday and leaving Monday.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just checked at the website and I would have been able to get a room, just not at the AMA rate. Did you try that?


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

No I didn't. Going to check now...


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

AgilityMaltese said:


> Hi, I'm coming going to the Maltese specialty, it's our first time, and I don't really know anyone, but just wondered, do I have to wear something formal, or can I just wear jeans, and t-shirts, and our maltese allowed at the White Excitement party? I'm competing in rally with my maltese boy, Joey. Thanks:huh:


This thread might help with what to wear :thumbsup:: 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/80-maltese-showing-information/112547-nationals-what-bring.html

Not sure about whether or not maltese are allowed at the party (I'm guessing not). Maybe someone else can help you out with that.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got a reservation at the hotel checking in Thursday and checking out Sunday  Wahoo!!! Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

casa verde maltese said:


> I am getting more excited! Mandy and I just got a room at the hosting hotel for Thurs., Friday and Saturday Nights! we are only homeless one night!!


OmG, I can't leave you homeless...is it Sunday night? Do you want to squeeze in with Lynn and me???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I am still going and Ruth (lululolly) is sharing a room with me but we don't have reservations yet. We called the hotel and they recommended another hotel 12 miles away!!! Don't know what we are going to do yet. We are arriving Thursday and leaving Monday.


I have an AAA membership and sometimes I get a cheaper room rate with it than with a convention or meeting.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

OK Jennifer Barbre, her mother Paula and I are staying together at the hotel where Nationals are be held. Jennifer is bringing Sophia and I'm bringing Willow. We have reservations for that Thursday, Friday And Saturday and are hoping a room will become available for Sunday night. If any of you or you know of anyone that's leaving on Sunday and won't be needing a room will you please contact Jennifer or me. You can leave us a message on here or email me at [email protected] or call me at 606/465-8550.
Thanks Girls,
Ruth


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I had also checked the AAA rate, which was actually a bit more than the other posted rates for some reason. Since I'm an Elite, I can get a slightly lower rate, but nothing exciting. 

I'm surprised there was nothing available for Sunday night, because when I tried, I was able to get all four nights. I'd suggest you keep checking back several times a day-- like the reservation you got today, you never know when something will open up.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

I have some cancellations. If anyone needs a room, please let me know. It's on a first come first serve basis. I got some of the posters a room already. It's count down time! Please come up and introduce yourselves to me. I will be the harried looking one.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Your getting BIG HUGS from me.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

I will need them Edie! I dedicate this show to you!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Like who was the person with the crazy idea that you put this show on in Texas. Your probably ready to kill me about now. 
Never thought you would take it and run with it. Your the best Denise and hopefully will look back on this with fond memories??? LOL 
Now what was the name of that dance I was supposed to learn?? Hokey, Pokey?? Hugs Girlfriend.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

The cotton-eyed Joe! Have you learned it yet? I think it will be a great show as I've had some great helpers. If I ever say I will do it again though, just knock me silly!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

"Cotton-eyed Joe" ... thats it. I remember there are a few versions. Will work on learning the simplest one. LOL 
Hey, You will have this all down and it will be a breeze to do again. ?? Ya Think?? :thumbsup: Hugs,Edie


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

You're funny Edie. Not!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So, there are a ton of dance versions of Cotton-eyed Joe. Which one do you do Denise. Send a link so we can all learn.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you Pat!! ! Denise got us a room sunday night!! We are all set now!! Very excited !!! Looking forward to seeing and visiting with you (&all sm folks)!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

maltmomma said:


> I
> Would you like to showcase your beautiful Maltese in the 2011 AMA Specialty Catalog? You are welcome to do so. It is a wonderful memento of your Maltese and the fun time you had! It's also a great way to support the show and the AKC parent club.
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/2011_Specialty/2011_Catalog_Ad_Form.pdf



SO - just a thought - if we took a Group Photo of All the SM members who attended this year 2011 - then we could have it put in the 2012 Catalog. Just a thought - and then we'd have an awesome memento & we'd support the SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Jennifer...the Babcock suite couch shot should be put in..LOL

In fact how much would it cost to put that shot in?
should have thought about that earlier..that was such a great shot!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

And I'm happy you guys got a room..but you could have still bunked with us...After our trial that is..LOL


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, you could take an ad out for next year's catalog with a picture of you all and your fluffs. I think it would be a great memento. :biggrin:


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

plenty pets 20 said:


> So, there are a ton of dance versions of Cotton-eyed Joe. Which one do you do Denise. Send a link so we can all learn.


Edie, this is the one that I used to go honky-tonkin to. 




 :chili:


----------

